# Cell phones



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Has your spouse ever claimed that they didn't get your text / missed call? And the carrier confirmed it went through?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes she has.
And yes, my call was made, according to our cell phone statement.

I freaking called at 9 AM and I was trying to get my kids to school and make it to work while WW was passed out with OM!


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

But to be fair, some of us non-techie types have had missed calls or accidentally deleted texts and not realized who they were from or how to retrieve the info.

Just saying.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Cherry said:


> Has your spouse ever claimed that they didn't get your text / missed call? And the carrier confirmed it went through?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it's a blackberry, they have been doing weird things lately. Too many layoffs at RIM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

No. My husband is honest. If he is too busy to talk, he'll hang up the phone while I'm ringing. He doesn't go out with friends, ever. I rarely call him though, he's the one who calls me through out his workday. Neither of us text.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It has happened to me, personally, and then was *****ed at that I was lying (from my mother).

So, I don't know...could be true, could be a lie.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I've had it happen on my phone--although I don't know that anyone has ever checked with the carrier. But a few times I've had people tell me they texted me and I never received anything. It's happened once or twice on my husband's phone too (although I often have my suspicions that he falls into that non-techie-goofed-it-up-so-blame-it-on-the-system category!)

I'd say if it's a regular excuse, there's something fishy. If it's a one-off or once in a while thing....probably true.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Company cell phone, left supervisor a message 3 days prior. Pissed off I had to call back stating he should listen to his voice mails.

3 days later in staff meeting his phone goes off, plays the VM message, laughs. Then plays it for the staff in meeting and it's the message I had left him 3 days ago.

Also, from time to time I could call my wife 5 times within 2 minutes and she'll show me her phone and nothing received at all.

Could happen, once in a blue moon, but not all of the time.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Yes, it does happen. My wifes samsung phone is really bad with it especially the SMS client. Phone companies register messages sent when the arrive/depart from a tower while on the phone it may or may not have been recieved or sent fully. I have seen texts marked as sent by a phone that never made it to the tower and vice versa. It almost never happens on my phone but it has.


----------



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

It has taken up to 2 weeks for a text message to get to me before. We have to remember that technology isn't perfect. Although there are a lot of people that are shiesty, it can truly be a mess up w/ technology.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Something a little bit different has happened between my husband and I - twice I've received messages from him while we were apart - and they were really odd messages - and he said he didn't send them!! When we looked at his phone the texts were not in the outbox. I saved the received messages in my phone to show him... And to this day I have no idea where they came from... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Has your spouse ever claimed that they didn't get your text / missed call? And the carrier confirmed it went through?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cell phone technology being the way that it is, yes, it can happen and I've had it happen to me and vice versa.

HOWEVER, if it happens on a regular basis, becomes an excuse, or seems to happen an inopportune times, THEN it becomes a problem worth looking into.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Long story short, software in phone is fried. They're sending him a new one. It seemed his phone had a problem with my number primarily (and we're on the same account). So we'll see if the problem is fixed with a new phone.

lordmayhem - Your avatar is mesmerizing. At first I thought it was alive on my screen! lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, many, many times he claimed that. It turns out he had his phone off while he was with the skankasaurus.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> Yes, many, many times he claimed that. It turns out he had his phone off while he was with the skankasaurus.


:iagree:

Same here. She would be on the phone with HIM and not answer my calls. So her walking in the door talking on the phone would be a trigger for me.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Cherry said:


> Has your spouse ever claimed that they didn't get your text / missed call? And the carrier confirmed it went through?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


RIM`s Blackberries have been having messaging problems with their internal messaging system lately.

If it`s not a text between two blackberries then ..no.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

tacoma said:


> RIM`s Blackberries have been having messaging problems with their internal messaging system lately.
> 
> If it`s not a text between two blackberries then ..no.


Wanted to add smart phones aren't that smart sometimes. I've had may calls never show to on my Thunderbolt. txt messaging is much more reliable......if he says he's not getting those that's bull 99.99% of the time. I've had voicemails just this week a.d my phone shows no missed calls......go figure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

